# My Old Walking Sticksister bought me



## Ducati250Single (Jan 11, 2016)

Here's a stick my sister bought me probably 25 years ago. The years have given it a lot of character.


----------



## Ducati250Single (Jan 11, 2016)

By the way it was called the Wizzard by whoever carved it.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Nice looking piece!! Seems to have aged well, unlike some of us...................


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

It is nice how the carver cut across the rings to make the beard pattern. Good use of the wood's character.


----------

